# CNC Workshop, April, Knoxville Tennessee



## RonGinger (Feb 22, 2009)

There will be a 3 day CNC workshop April 24-26 in Knoxville TN. This is going to be the second show, last year it drew a good crowd but was short, so this one is extended to 3 days.

It will cover everything you need to know about Mach3 and getting a machine running. There will be two session running most of the time, to cover beginner and advanced topics.

The rep from Vectric software will be there to run a session on the Vectric Cut3D software, which is one neat package.

I am planning to be there, Ill do a session on Mach wizards and screen designer. Unless I sell it first I will bring my Enco PC5 lathe and have it making some small bolts.

For the past few years a great CNC workshop has been run by Roland Freistead in Galesburg IL, but Roland has decided to retire and sell the shop so that workshop wont happen again. To bad, it was a great event. 

For details on the Knoxville event see http://www.machcnc.com/


----------

